# How can i register my GSD?



## Marco89 (Jan 6, 2016)

I got Rocky my GSD in June 2015 he is 6 1/2 months old now & is up to date with shots. He looks just like his dad and both parents are GSD. I don't have any proof of him being PB and i want to register him.

Long story short.. the whole litter ended up getting hookworms when they where 6 weeks old and owner could not care for all 12 of them. In desperate need & not wanting them to die she pretty much gave me one & asked if i could care for him & give him the proper care he needed at the time. After treatment a few days later he was running around & wagging his little tale . Shortly after the lady moved away so i could not get all the info i needed. I love Rocky and want the best for him. How can i prove he is a PB and register him?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

You can't. You need the forms and numbers of both parents to register with AKC. 

You can get an ILP number that will allow you to compete in performance events. But it would not allow conformation showing or registering of any puppies.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Here's a link to the AKC page that has the information and the enrollment form linked:

Purebred Alternative Listing (PAL) - American Kennel Club


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I registered an Aussie once that I got through rescue. It was a limited AKC registration that allowed her to participate in AKC agility. I sent pictures and the story and she got her registration.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

UKC? not sure...


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

DutchKarin said:


> I registered an Aussie once that I got through rescue. It was a limited AKC registration that allowed her to participate in AKC agility. I sent pictures and the story and she got her registration.


Would that have been the PAL/ILP?

Either way, I think it's cool that they do have a way for dogs of any background to compete in obedience, agility, rally, etc. I'm new at all of that but it's really fun, and I'm glad that it's open to all dogs with interested owners.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

WateryTart said:


> Would that have been the PAL/ILP?
> 
> Either way, I think it's cool that they do have a way for dogs of any background to compete in obedience, agility, rally, etc. I'm new at all of that but it's really fun, and I'm glad that it's open to all dogs with interested owners.


They sure do!!! At my old club rescue dogs and mixed breeds competed. I just don't remember if all were akc or it was UKC events.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Yes, back when I did it, it was ILP. Had to submit photos, fill out a form and send money. At that time, they required that the dog be neutered/spayed.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

middleofnowhere said:


> Yes, back when I did it, it was ILP. Had to submit photos, fill out a form and send money. At that time, they required that the dog be neutered/spayed.


Yes this was it. But I'm not sure they register mixed breeds per se. I had to "demonstrate" that my aussie was most likely pure bred and looked like it and yes, I think I had to prove she was spayed. That was a while ago too.


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

middleofnowhere said:


> Yes, back when I did it, it was ILP. Had to submit photos, fill out a form and send money. At that time, they required that the dog be neutered/spayed.


I did this with Dynamo. This registration allowed her to compete in AKC (actually, probably CKC Canadian) dogsports/obedience & agility. 
It gives a non-registered purebred more competition options.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I think that now AKC is allowing dogs of unknown parentage or known cross breds to compete in the sports side of things. Not sure if you get a registration for that or what.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think it is now a PAL Purebred Alternative Listing that you need to send pictures and some note from a vet, plus proof of spay/neuter to register them. This allows you to compete in anything except conformation in AKC shows.

There is a CAR Companion Animal Registry also by the AKC. It allows dogs of unknown background and mixed breeds to be registered so that they may compete in shows that allows mixed breeds to compete. Some shows may be large enough that they may not offer the CAR dogs to enter. Not sure. I think our specialty allowed all breeds in obedience and rally, but not mixed breeds. Can't be 100% on that though. The program was new a couple of years ago, maybe they have ironed out the wrinkles now. Could be they scrapped it, but I don't know.


----------

